# Who got my CRS pregnant? :)



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
I posted a while back asking which shrimps will mate with each other, as i have cherry shrimp(lots) , 2 orange sunkist shrimp, one CRS and one CBS all in the same tank. If i remember correctly I was told that the cherry and the orange could mate, but the CRS and CBS would not mate with cherries... 
Today i noticed that my CRS looks pregnant... So would it have to be the CBS that mated with her?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'M SO SORRY, I SWEAR IT WASN'T ME!

But anyway, Red cherries are in the neocaridina genus (http://www.planetinverts.com/Red Cherry Shrimp.html). CRS and Bee shrimp are technically the same species (http://www.planetinverts.com/Crystal Red Shrimp.html) and within the caridina genus. I'm not very familiar with orange sunkist shrimp, but according to a little bit of research, they're also caridina (http://shrimpspot.com/orangeshrimp.aspx and http://www.aquaticstoyourdoor.co.uk/Orange-Shrimp-SKU164051.html). So there are a few possible fathers, could be the bee shrimp, or either of the two orange sunkist.

Shrimp within the same genus can interbreed. It seems whoever told you that the red cherry and orange sunkist can interbreed was wrong. If you post a few pictures, I can probably tell you the gender of the shrimp, or someone else can.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

CRS and CBS are color forms of the same species. CBS is the natural form, and CRS were developed in captivity by selection.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I could have been mistaken about what I was told, after seeing so many shrimp types I am sure to have forgotten which can interbreed lol 

So the cherry shrimp could not have got the CRS pregnant correct? And it would have to be the orange sunkist or the CBS. Interesting, i wonder how theyll turn out! I can see the eggs better today and theyre sorta dark colored ... 
Thanks for the info again  

I am curious because i have never bred CRS before, is there any specific water/temp/etc. parameters they need for the babies etc? Anything i should know so she has a successful pregnancy?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is a great chart from the Shrimp Farm. I believe there is full compatibility between red cherries and crystal reds. That's what the chart reads.

But I'm too busy staring at my new shrimps to be 100% accurate


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Glad the shrimp made it BettaBeats!  
Ok now i understand the genus difference ... 
So sometimes I see pics of the crystal reds in the same tank with the crystal black , what happens if they mate? Muts? Or nice colors?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> I could have been mistaken about what I was told, after seeing so many shrimp types I am sure to have forgotten which can interbreed lol
> 
> So the cherry shrimp could not have got the CRS pregnant correct? And it would have to be the orange sunkist or the CBS. Interesting, i wonder how theyll turn out! I can see the eggs better today and theyre sorta dark colored ...
> Thanks for the info again
> ...


I've been very curious about shrimp with larval stages breeding with those without. Like an Amano and a CRS, if we had a pregnant female CRS with the babies of an amano, then would they have a larval stage? If so, then would a pregnant amano also have a larval stage or not?

Just remember the rule "Species within the same genus can interbreed"

Gallus Domesticus is the common chicken, gallus is the genus, domesticus is the species. Sus scrofa is the common pig, sus is the genus and scrofa is the species.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

GuppyLove said:


> Glad the shrimp made it BettaBeats!
> Ok now i understand the genus difference ...
> So sometimes I see pics of the crystal reds in the same tank with the crystal black , what happens if they mate? Muts? Or nice colors?


If it's a single gene mutation, a cross of CBS and CRS will likely give you all one color or the other, probably all CBS. My guess is that you won't get as intense color, but I could be wrong. A lot of selection has been done, especially on the CRS, so crossbreds won't have all the genes that contribute to purity or intensity of color.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Joeee said:


> I've been very curious about shrimp with larval stages breeding with those without. Like an Amano and a CRS, if we had a pregnant female CRS with the babies of an amano, then would they have a larval stage? If so, then would a pregnant amano also have a larval stage or not?
> 
> Just remember the rule "Species within the same genus can interbreed"


Well, they sometimes can. What constitutes a species can be somewhat arbitrary. Interspecies crosses may or may not be viable or if viable, fertile. It seldom works unless the species haven't diverged much, and often not then, if a chromosome rearrangement caused the speciation or occurred afterwards.. My guess is that a cross of an amano and a CRS, if you could persuade the shrimp to cooperate, would result in non-viable embryos.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I cant wait to see what the babies turn out like! 
Heres some pics, not the greatest cause theyre taken with my cell phone ... 
The pregnant CRS: 








Possible father #1, CBS- not for sure if its male or female yet tho: 








Possible father #2, orange sunkist- not sure if its M or F either: 








And theres one more orange sunkist but he was hiding when I was taking pics


----------

